# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Пригласительный билетик

## kiara

Идея создать такую тему была у меня давно.
Мы часто посещаем разные концерты, выставки, просто интересные события. Давайте здесь будем писать о подобном - о будущих событиях, о прошедших и рекомендовать те или иные мероприятия.
В городе много чего интересного бывает,  не все имеют возможность узнать, может кто-то внимание не обращает, а так - глянет тему, прочтет анонсы и может найдет что интересное для себя!

----------


## kiara

Начну я с первого события, которое состоялось сегодня,вернее уже вчера - это *концерт Элизбара - Alizbar* - такое название автор дал “дуэту”: себе и своей кельтской арфе. Чтобы не играть в “испорченного телефона”, посмотрите сами, как Эдуард пишет о своей спутнице - арфе, сколько эмоций она в нём вызывает, это музыка бесконечной любви: "     Я влюблён в это чудо.    Это какое-то странное существо, и, кажется, оно не имеет рода. Его всегда хочется видеть, и осязать, и слушать, и слышать. Его звуки пахнут, причём каждый на свой лад. В трёх-четырёх звуках можно отобразить и запах лужайки, и пар, поднимающийся над весенним озером, и запах утра, и может даже всех утр мира…    У меня удивительная арфа, с безумно красивым голосом, но, странное дело, каждый звук напоминает о боли, то ли моей, то ли всеобщей. В каждом - очень древняя история, а в бесчисленных сочетаниях звуков - длинные саги. Играешь и будто сказки сказываешь. Звуки уходят навсегда, тая, как снежинки в тёплом воздухе, как бы говоря “прощай”, но долго ещё эхо несёт отзвук этого прощания.   Странная арфа. В какой-то степени арфа - моя жена. Может я сошёл с ума?…О Боже, как сладко, но без притори звучит этот аккорд… И странное дело, мне трудно играть чужие произведения. Такое впечатление, что арфа перебирает еду, как капризный ребёнок,  предпочитая питаться только моими эманациями. Но когда играешь свои импровизации, то арфа и я становимся как бы одним целым, возникает симбиоз “человеко-арфа”, и становится она продолжением рук, мыслей. Мы стараемся, словно двое влюблённых…В общем пробую я мою муза-лиру на вкус и понять не могу…"
_Настоящее имя - Эдуард Сухарь._ Талантливый мультиинструменталист родом из Кишинёва (Молдавия), нынче проживает в Будапеште (Венгрия). Играет на виолончели, флейте, мандолине, бойране (кельтский бубен), домре, лауте (другими словами - лютня), и многих других музыкальных инструментах, но самый любимый, уже как известно - кельтская арфа.
С детства увлекался сказками и сказочными фильмами, много читал и фантазировал на темы волшебных сказок. Больше всего любил кельтские сказки и сказки балканских народов. Профессионально музыкой начал заниматься поздно: в 20 лет поступил в музыкальный колледж по классу виолончель. Параллельно осваивал гитару, мандолину, флейту и всевозможные дудочки.
В 1998 году основал группу *Ann’ Sannat* (в переводе с эльфийского языка Д.Р.Р. Толкиена означает “сказки, отображенные в песнях”), которая исполняла ирландскую, балканскую, молдавскую народную музыку в собственных оригинальных аранжировках, а также авторские композиции.
Позже в 2002 году Эдуард увлекся кельтской арфой. Он влюбился в этот инструмент. А через пять лет Alizbar выпускает первый свой сольный альбом под названием *Metamorphoses Of Ann*’, посвященный арфе и волшебным сказкам. На диск вошли композиции собственного сочинения. Вдохновением для их создания стали сказочные произведения Толкиена, природа любимого города - Будапешта, стихи друзей и собственные душевные переживания. Это Музыка Души.
Сейчас, если разберусь, как видео добавить - покажу и вы*надеюсь* убедитесь - что это по истине Волшебство!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Но уже почитав, как мужчина пишет о музыке, можно легко понять, что за душа у этого человека!
Очень советую всем посетить Его концерты, в Москве ближайшие 23 декабря. Можно скачать почти все произведения Элизбара в контакте, там и видео ролики есть. У меня мелкий просто балдеет от этой музыки! Завтра мы идем со страшим на арфатерапию! Позже расскажу и об этом.

----------


## kiara



----------


## kiara



----------


## yakudza

Оксане бесконечные благодарности за аннонсирование этого события! Иначе я бы не узнала и не попала на эту сказку))))

_но, странное дело, каждый звук напоминает о боли, то ли моей, то ли всеобщей._
во время звучания первой композиции на концерте, у меня вдруг потекли слезы. не знаю, то ли состояние на тот момент было такое, то ли "всеобщая боль" во мне откликнулась.
Но потом оказалось, что это очистительные слезки были. потом я была полностью открыта и погружена в волшебство музыки)))
Мне неверояно понравилось!!!

----------


## kiara

Катерин, я рада, что тебе понравилось!!!
Интересно - малышик ощущал вибрации арфы?
А мы бил на классе арфотерапии - вот это было действооооо!!!! Это непередаваемо, общались с Элизбаром, много поговорили - Он такой необыкновенный Человек. На арфе поиграли, мой старший сын поиграл)..Кстати - скоро будет Его концерт в Филармонии у нас. Непременно сообщу! Девочки - это очень позитивная Музыка, такое нужно слышать!

----------


## yakudza

в филармонии будет не то, имхо. Но, наверное, тоже весьма и весьма здорово. Только мне, неверное, прийдется занимать одно из мест в первых рядах. Судя по всему, я визуал, и мне нужно именно видеть как рождаются звуки музыки)))
купила их диск, поставила на фон под общение с Викой - не покатило. Наверное услышу только в тишине, в наушниках, ни на что не отвлекаясь...

думаю малышу внутри концерт тоже понравился (не знаю, сформировался ли уже слух, но если и вибрации целебны, то однозначно плюс)))

----------


## kiara

Ну вот - спешу сообщить!
*Волшебник Элизбар снова у нас в городе!!!
16 февраля 19:00
Калужская филармония, малый зал (фойе) ул. Ленина, д.60 цена билета 300р
17 февраля 20:00
 Чайный клуб. Мастер класс по музыкальным инструментам.Пушкина, 1/20*Счастью моему нет предела))) Тем более, это счастье усиливается и тем, что после этого замечательного события, в апреле будет в Калуге другой исполнитель, человек, без которого восприятие музыкального мира мной было бы просто невозможно неполным - это гитарист Дидюля!!!
Но об этом позже)

----------


## kiara

Кто-нибудь идет? Мы со старшим будем, думаю, что и там и там)))

----------


## kiara

*Еще один очень интересный анонс!*
В Калуге будет легендарный* Говард Леви - музыкант*, для которого не существует границ. Его
музыкальные путешествия приводили его в джаз, поп и рок, в мировую музыку и латино, в классику и фолк, блюз, кантри, в театр и в кино. Он запечатлен на сотне компакт-дисков, получил "Грэмми" (1997) и Премию Джозефа Джефферсона (1986) за "Лучшую музыку к пьесе". Вместе с банджистом Белла Флеком был одним из создателей Béla Fleck & The Flecktones.
Известный в широких кругах как самый продвинутый гармонист, играющий на диатонике, Леви исполняет полностью хроматические стили на стандартной десятидырочной диатонической гармошке, чем производит революцию и выводит этот инструмент на совершенно новый уровень. Помимо этого, он - состоявшийся пианист и композитор, владеющий множеством других инструментов, включая флейту, окарину, мандолину, саксофон и перкуссию.
Итак, всего *ДВА КОНЦЕРТА В РОССИИ*:
*31 марта - Калуга, Калужская филармония, начало в 19:00* , 
*1 апреля - Москва, клуб "Альма-Матер"*

----------


## Kusya

9 апреля в зале Калужской областной филармонии 
в рамках мероприятий посвященных 50-летию первого пилотируемого полета в космос
состоится концерт с участием Оркестра русских народных инструментов им. Е.М. Тришина (Калуга), 
знаменитых музыкантов Москвы, ведущий Святослав Бэлза.
начало концерта в 16.30
вход свободный.

----------


## kiara

*Волшебник Элизбар и группа Анн-Саннат снова в Калуге и на этот раз в Доме музыки!
Венгерский мультиинструменталист Элизбар и его группа Анн-Саннат перенесут вас в мир странствий и чудес, где живут феи и танцуют деревья. Вы знаете сколько красоты таится в привычном пейзаже, какой вальс игрет ветер и о чем шепчет дождь? Приходите — и услышьте это в музыке
Калужский Дом музыки, ул. Кирова,6
Начало: 15 апреля в 19:00
стоимость билета: 300 р.*

----------


## kiara

Ну и с огромным удовольствием рада пригласить всех на концерт _гитариста Дидюли_!!!!
*Большой концертный зал Калужской филармонии	 15 апреля	 19:00.*
Об этом Гитаристе и Человеке я могу бесконечно писать и говорить, поэтому, боюсь, что испишу тут сотню страниц и скажу просто: приходите и вы никогда не забудете эту Музыку, этот уникальный гитарный стиль, будете скучать по этой невероятной энергетике.
Ну и это просто высочайший концертный уровень, всегда только живой звук, отличная постановка

----------


## kiara

Пещерный город Инкерман - Дидюля

----------


## yakudza

Здорово! Что-то Элизбар к нам зачастил! Полюбил калужского зрителя?
А мой муж в администрации получил сегодня приглашение на 16 апреля, 15.00 в усадьбе Полотняный завод будет концерт кельтской музыки, арфа и т.д.
Название я по телефону не разобрала, но не энсанат и не элизбар.
Но может всё же он, тем более, что 15-го в Калуге?

----------


## Jazz

Катюш, это тоже Элизбар будет в Полотняном. Вот, смотри: http://www.alizbar-harp.com/poster.php

----------


## kiara

Да-да, это Элизбар!!!! Полюбил-полюбил)))) Его шикарно принимают в Калуге, от чего ж не приезжать) А Калуга-то как по такой Музыке тоскует - я  готова каждую неделю слушать))))
Еще *16 апреля вечером (20:00) будет его концерт в Крыльях!!!*! Ура-ура, я попадаю))))))
15 Дидюлю послушаю, 16 Элизбара- ну что может быть чудеснее, а?))))
Приходите, девчонки!
P.S. В Крыльях лучше забронировать столик заранее.
*Исправила - концерт будет в 20:00*

----------


## yakudza

О! Здорово! Отлично)))))))))))

----------


## kiara

*Ночь музеев 2011!

14 мая 2011 г.  с 17 до 24 часов.

Мероприятия в главном доме усадьбы И.М. Золотарева (ул. Пушкина, 14):
с 17 до 20 часов – театрализованные экскурсии для детей «Тайны сказочного леса».
Отдел природы, 1 этаж.
Вход свободный.
с 20  до 24 часов – театрализованные экскурсии «Дом с приведениями».
Отдел истории, 2 этаж.
Стоимость билета - 50 руб., для дошкольников - бесплатно.
Мероприятия во дворе усадьбы:
с 17 до 22 часов - выставка-продажа и мастер-классы Арт-проекта «Театр вещей».
с 19  до 22 часов – музыкальная программа: Евгений Тарутаев (акустическая гитара  латиноамериканская музыка), акустическое трио «CоРОКеты».

14 мая 2011 г. в Государственном музее истории космонавтики имени К.Э. Циолковского пройдет "Ночь музеев"
Музей открыт для бесплатного посещения 14 мая с 18.00 до 23.00.
Работают выставки «Он всех нас позвал в космос»; «С.П.Королев и К.Э.Циолковский: встреча в Калуге в 2011 году»; «Редкие автографы К.Э.Циолковского».
Проводятся игры для школьников «Калуга космическая»; «Космические умельцы»; «Встреча с Инопланетянином»; «Космические туристы».
Работает видеосалон документальных фильмов по космонавтике.
Программа работы планетария:
В 18.00 состоится концерт калужского ансамбля авторской песни. Вход свободный.
В 20.00 сеанс «По маршруту Земля - Луна».
В 21.00 сеанс «Поэтическая Вселенная».
В 22.00 сеанс «Все звезды для вас!».
Цена билета на сеансы в планетарии 100 р.
На открытой площадке за музеем с 15.00 до 22.00 будет проходить фотовыставка «metamorphosis» с участием калужских фотографов и музыкантов. Устроители: П. Воробьев, М. Шаверин. Музыканты: Сергей Алехин, Андрей Игонин. DJ KRIS MGASA

Дом-музей А.Л. Чижевского (ул. Московская, 62. Т.56-11-39; 72-32-95):
С 12.30 до 13.30 - наблюдение Солнца в телескоп (при наличии солнечной погоды) и просмотр научно-документального фильма «Солнце».
Наблюдение ночного неба в телескоп с 22.00 до 23.00 (при наличии соответствующей погоды).
В 18.00 состоится концерт ансамбля «Гелиос», посвященный Дню победы.
Проводятся консультации на выставке «Гимн Солнцу».
*

Кто идет? Нам в прошлом году очень понравилось в *Художественном музее*! 
Что-то прогорамму их не могу в нете найти..

----------


## yakudza

О, спасибо! Мы постараемся в Краеведческий попасть. У меня Вика на него прям запала - просится! Еще интересна фотовыставка «metamorphosis».
Буду рада с кем-нибудь пересечься на этих мероприятиях!

----------


## kiara

Мы сходили в Краеведческий музей, посетили выставку Театр вещей, прикупили всякой всячины милой и полезной)
Но в сам музей не стали стоять - ужас, какая очередь. Поедем отдельно, Ку тоже нравится этот музей.
А после съездили в музей истории космонавтики, погуляли, посмотрели. 
Народу было везде - машину не припарковать!!!!
В целом хорошо, если б не мерзкий дождь.

Кстати - родилась мысль: а давайте вместе сходим в Краеведческий музей!!!С детками, большой кампанией!
Может в ближайшие выходные? Как вам идея?

----------


## Домик в деревне

а вот давайте! мои мальчики прям загорелись, на ночь музеев мы не попали, а в краеведческом сыну 100% понравится уже!

----------


## yakudza

и я согласна! когда и во сколько?

----------


## Jazz

И мы хотим в краеведческий!

----------


## kiara

Так что решаем? Одни выхи уже прошли, может в будни? Погода кайф, посмотрим, завернем в парк, погуляем немного, в будни там не так многолюдно!

----------


## Jazz

А что тянуть? Давайте, хоть завтра, часов в 11-12.

----------


## kiara

Ну так как насчет завтра? Часов в 12?)

----------


## yakudza

это получается сегодня? не успела среагировать, да и сегодня не получилось бы.
Четверг 12? или вы уже сходили?

----------


## kiara

Мы еще никда не сходили) Даайте точно на завта в 12 или на субботу?

----------


## Jazz

Ой, милые мои! Я точно не смогу ни завтра, ни в пятницу, ни в субботу. Э-эх! Ну, хоть вчетвером (ой, то есть впятером)))) сходите, наконец!

----------


## kiara

Вообщем, давайте так: *идем в субботу, встречаемся во дворе музея в 12 часов,* ждем немного опоздавших, минут 15-20. 
А то никогда не соберемся!

----------


## kiara

Не забыли - завтра в музей идем!!!!
P.S. мы таки сходили - полном составе - меня и Ку) Было интересно, хотя и довольно быстро. Сын первый этаж полюбил, а вот второй - не понял, за исключением стенда с древними украшениями))))) "Старые бусики и денежки" очень понравились!
В павильон, посвященный ВОВ мы не пошли.

----------


## yakudza

5 июня 2011 в 16:00 на Площади ПОБЕДЫ Пройдет бесплатная семейная фотосъемка от Татьяны Довыденко. 
Поучаствовать может каждый ребёнок и его родители!

Подробности тут http://dovudenko.ru/2011/news/besp-sem-fotosemka/

Для тех, кто не в курсе, Татьяна - первоклассный фотограф, автор чудесных студийных семейных фотосессий, в т.ч. для проекта "Калуга-Дети" (который, к сожалению, пока не вышел к массовому зрителю).
Сняться у нее, для нас, например, большая удача и несказанное удовольствие!!!

----------


## kiara

И снова я с музыкальными афишами)
Событие номер раз:
*Вот-вот стартуют Пустые Холмы!!!!! С 9 по 13 июня море свободы, творчества и радости. Ну и конечно МУЗЫКИ!!! На открытом воздухе с утра и до утра)
Все подробности здесь* http://www.holmi.ru/Кто-нить планирует?
Событие номер два:
*Международный фестиваль Ивана Купала 2011 2-3 июля!
День Ивана Купалы - старейший славянский праздник, который наши предки начали отмечать много столетий назад. Во многих других странах он известен и под другими названиями.
Природа и стихии, вода и огонь, музыка и танцы - это все, что было в распоряжении человека для выражения своих чувств к окружающему миру, полному тайн. Спустя много столетий, пройдя дорогу от язычества и мистики до космоса и высоких технологий, мы все еще помним этот праздник и испытываем те же эмоции людей, заставлявшие их собираться в день солнцестояния и обращаться лицом к природе.
Именно этому и посвящен ежегодный Фестиваль "День Ивана Купалы", который проходит каждый год в нашей стране! * 
http://www.kupala-fest.ru/

----------


## kiara

И еще один анонсик музыкальный)
*Четвертый ежегодный фестиваль дикорастущей музыки «Дикая Мята» пройдет 18 и 19 июня 2011 года в «Этномире»! Это живописное место расположено в 90 км от МКАД по Киевскому шоссе, под городом Боровск.  В этом году фестиваль «Дикая Мята» вырос в двухдневный опенэйр с обширной музыкальной программой.*
«Дикая Мята» – самый крупный этно фестиваль в России. В прошлом году фестиваль посетило более 25 000 зрителей. Благодаря своей безалкогольной концепции, «Дикая Мята» является тем редким событием, на которое можно приезжать всей семьей. Кроме того, за три года на фестивале не было зарегистрировано ни одного правонарушения. Именно в такой позитивной атмосфере расцветает «дикорастущая» музыка, кружатся хороводы, проводятся исторические реконструкции и мастер-классы, идет бойкая торговля на handmade-ярмарке удивительных вещей, организованы спортивные и детские площадки.
Фестиваль «Дикая Мята» включает в себя музыкальную программу, в рамках которой будут представлены коллективы со всех уголков страны. В этом году впервые на фестивале будут работать две сцены, где за выходные свое творчество представят более тридцати участников. В афише фестиваля –концерты групп «Иван Купала», «Тинтал», «Матреха», «Soulмама», Анна Пингина, Карл Хламкин и «ОгнеОпасно Оркестр», «Алевтина», «OYME»,«Маракату», «YOKI», «Puck & Piper» и «ЕРОФЕИЧ elektric band»!
В этом году «Дикая Мята» расширила музыкальную программу до двух сцен! На второй сцене фестиваля также будет  на что посмотреть и что послушать! Средневековая музыка в исполнении «Teufeltanz»,  мастер-классы по оздоровительным системам «Белояр» и «Цигун», индийские музыканты «RadostbBand» и барабанное шоу «Маракату», вас научат танцевать индийские танцы, послушаете группы «Лакоча», «Вишенье»,«Salto», «Видели!Знаем», «Абвиатура», узнаете, что такое трайбл танцы и полюбуетесь на шоу африканских барабанов «Sativa Lobster»!
Также впервые на фестивале «Дикая мята» будет организована Аллея Уличных Музыкантов. Здесь артисты будут радовать прохожих своими любимыми песнями, демонстрировать игру на диковинных инструментах и создаватьтворческие импровизации. Лучший участник Аллеи получит приз – великолепную электроакустическую гитару от крупнейшей сети музыкальных магазинов.
В этом году фестиваль «Дикая Мята» будет организован совместно с международной организацией «Greenpeace». «Созидательный посыл, который несет в себе «Дикая мята», созвучен идеологии известной экологической организации, поэтому мы решили в этом году стать партнерами», – отмечают в компании «J-Group», которая проводит фестиваль. «Greenpeace» создастна территории «Этномира» уникальное ЭКО-пространство!
http://www.mintmusic.ru/

----------


## Ramadana

Девчонки! Недавно посетила Этномир, расположенный недалеко от Боровска. Ездили 30 июля на Международный вегетарианский фестиваль! Потрясающее место. Особенно для детей и для беременных и вообще для всех. Просто отдыхаешь, прогуливаешься,заводишь знакомства, все люди различные итд. Я как-то прониклась этим местом.

Хотела сообщить, что 13 и 14августа пройдёт 2-й Международный фестиваль «Калина Сладкая» на территории Этномира.

Основной целью этого фестиваля является знакомство современного общества с традиционным укладом жизни наших предков, позволяющим жить в гармонии с собой и природой, быть здоровыми и счастливыми, духовно и материально богатыми, благодаря: изучению славянской ведической культуре, проживанию в родовых поместьях и питанию натуральными живительными продуктами. 

Если кому интересно, то возможно встретимся на фестивале))) Я поеду обязательно!
Так же хотела предложить иногда  в этой теме напоминать про какие-нибудь текущие фестивали, такие как например в сентябре там же будет проходить фестиваль УРОЖАЯ, будут продавать мед итд

----------


## Ramadana

Вот кстати ссылка на программу фестиваля "КАЛИНА КРАСНАЯ"
http://www.kalina-sladkaya.ru/index....d=48&Itemid=58

----------


## kiara

Яна,  унас есть уже подобная тема) Я перенесу твои сообщения туда.

----------


## kiara

Да, я тоже очень люблю Этномир!
Очень хотели выбраться на вегфест, но дела, увы((((
Яна, расскажи - новые интересности по части сыроедения привезла, может рецептики какие?

----------


## Ramadana

Ой, а я и не  сообразила, чт ов эту темку лучше написать! Отлично!
По вегфсту пойду тогда напишу в сыроедении)

----------


## kiara

*11 ноября в 19.00

на сцене Калужской филармонии - великолепная Ирина Богушевская!*
ON-LINE заказ билетов: http://www.kof-kaluga.ru/zakaz_mesto?afisha=244

Ирина Богушевская - одна из немногих в России певиц, сочетающих изысканнейший поэтический, актерский, исполнительский икомпозиторский дар. Выпускница философского факультета МГУ, актриса Студенческого театра, обладательница Гран-при конкурса Актёрской песни им.Андрея Миронова (1993)
Стиль Ирины Богушевской - уникальный сплав джаза, боса-новы, акустики и хорошей эстрады.
*Калужская областная филармония, ул. Ленина,60, Калуга
Начало:
11 ноября в 19:00*

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ты пойдешь, Оксан?

----------


## kiara

Да-да-да!!!!! Я не пропущу её ни за что!!!! Это не голос человеческий, это ангелы поют! А тексты............мммммм, это наслаждение во всех смыслах!
Кто хочет компанию составить-я еще не брала билет.

----------


## kiara

Друзья!

Беспрецедентное событие!

Творческая встреча и концерт Тимура Ведерникова в кафе "8 чашек"!!

*Вход свободный!*
Ведущий вечера - Дмитрий Ченцов.

Тимур Ведерников - «человек-оркестр»: если слушать его исполнение с закрытыми глазами, то создается впечатление, что играет несколько музыкантов. В его арсенале: гитара, слайдовая гитара добро, губная гармошка, lap-steel, ударные инструменты, перкуссия.

Тимур - музыкант, актер, продюсер, мульти-инструменталист, участник мюзиклов «Метро» и «Нотр-Дам де Пари», телеведущий. Он является организатором и продюсером музыкального фестиваля МАМАКАБО, идейным вдохновителем и участником огромного количества различных музыкальных проектов

*Заказ столиков по тел. 79-02-69

Торопитесь! Количество мест ограничено.
Местоположение:Кафе "8 чашек", Плеханова,48, Калуга
Начало:19 января в 21:00*
Кто нибудь хочет? Я очень-очень! Может компанией пойдем,а?

----------


## Kusya

Оказывается у нас в Калуге есть совершенно бесплатный мини-зоопарк. В нем есть птицы: попугайчики, ястреб, ворона, галка, аист; животные: морские свинки, черепахи, игуана, ящерица, еще какие-то смешные маленькие грызуны. всех немного, но ребенку понравилось, будем туда заходить. можно приносить с собой морковку или другие овощи для животных. находится он в Калужском областном эколого-биологическом центре учащихся, контакты и карта проезда здесь http://koebcu.ru/EBCU/Kontakty.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Оказывается у нас в Калуге есть совершенно бесплатный мини-зоопарк. В нем есть птицы: попугайчики, ястреб, ворона, галка, аист; животные: морские свинки, черепахи, игуана, ящерица, еще какие-то смешные маленькие грызуны. всех немного, но ребенку понравилось, будем туда заходить. можно приносить с собой морковку или другие овощи для животных. находится он в Калужском областном эколого-биологическом центре учащихся, контакты и карта проезда здесь http://koebcu.ru/EBCU/Kontakty.html


Классно, спасибо! Будем знать!

----------


## kazangi

ой, мы там были)) у них там еще обезьянка жила и рыбы речные, но это давно было...

----------


## Kusya

*Танеевский зал (ул. Баженова, 1)*

*23 апреля.* «Инструменты народного оркестра». Отчетный концерт КОМК им. С.И. Танеева. Вход свободный. Начало в 18:00.
*25 апреля.* «Оркестровые струнные инструменты» и камерный ансамбль. Отчетный концерт КОМК им. С.И. Танеева. Вход свободный. Начало в 18:00.
*27 апреля.* «Оркестровые духовые и ударные инструменты». Отчетный концерт отделения КОМК им. И.С. Танеева. Вход свободный. Начало в 18:00.

----------


## kiara

Интересная акция пройдет у нас, я честно, не знала, что наш город участвует!
*20 апреля с 19.00 и до последнего посетителя в Центральной городской библиотеке им Н.В.Гоголя (ул. Ленина, 66) в рамках Всероссийской акции «Библионочь» состоится вечернее мероприятие «Библиотека: после заката».* Акция «Библионочь» проходит более чем в 90 городах по всей России. Яркую и разнообразную программу готовит библиотека Калуги.
По правилам поведения в библиотеке запрещается громко разговаривать и шуметь. Но не в этот раз! 
Молодые музыкальные исполнители, учащиеся детских школ искусств города Калуги, актеры молодежного театра «Открытые двери», студенты калужских ВУЗов и другие примут участие в концерте «Фейерверк талантов».

Здесь будет организовано не только чаепитие для гостей, но и показ познавательных слайд-шоу о традициях русского чаепития «У самовара».  

В читальном зале библиотеки будет организована книжно-иллюстративная выставка из закрытого фонда «Лучшие среди равных». Кроме того, посетители смогут ознакомиться с экспозицией творческих работ «Формула рукоделия».

Помимо этого, взрослые и дети смогут принять участие в викторинах, интересных настольных играх, а также остаться на ночной кинопоказ. Еще множество приятных сюрпризов и неожиданностей готовит  библиотека. В эту ночь каждый найдет для себя что-то интересное.

----------


## kiara

*Други мои!
А никто не хочет съездить к Деду Морозу в этом году?
В декабре, в последнюю недельку перед НГ?
Мне кажется, чудесное путешествие может получиться, а?*
Вот сайт одной из турфирм местных http://www.oao-dedmoroz.ru/tur.html
*В Лапландию на 5 дней(2 из которых дорога) нужно 200тыс на 4-х - без еды, без экс-сий.... чего-то меня жабка душит)
А вот наш, родной Дедушка Мороз-прям греет))))

----------


## Веснушка

я бы с радостью! но наверное пораньше, не в последнюю недельку)

----------


## летняя мама

А у меня дочь в великий Устюг ну очень хочет, попросила у Деда Мороза билетики к нему. Хотели на осенних каникулах съездить, но решили в Крым податься , по экскурсиям.
Конец декабря-начало января самый пик, экскурсии немного подгоняют, потому что народу много.Зато снег и красота кругом!
Отзывы разные, но даже если кому-то что-то не по душек пришлось, про Деда мороза все в один голос утверждают-он ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ!!
Как варианты еще Карельский дед мороз и Белорусский в Беловежской пуще.
А если совсем не хочется далеко ехать, то в Москве в Кузьминках есть усадьба Деда мороза.

В финке, кстати, можно и бюджетнее. Если снять коттедж на несколько семей, заодно и на лыжах горных покататься. Из еды там только хлеб дорогой, а так приемлемо. Но опять же бензин, гринкарта(если самим на машине). К деду морозу очередь, подходишь к нему буквально на минуту, тебе вручают сувенирчик и всё. В самой деревне Деда мороза и Санта парке сказочно(сами не были, со слов знакомых)

----------


## polya

Я бы хотела в Устюг... А  сколько туда добираться и на чем (я так поняла дорога отдельно)?

----------


## polya

Посмотрела по карте, не поняла сколько ехать - часов 15? если поедите, то как: на машине? Мой точно в декабре не рискнет своим ходом, наверное...

----------


## polya

А можно поподробнее по белорусского ДМ?

----------


## летняя мама

> А можно поподробнее по белорусского ДМ?


http://www.max-mtk.ru/index.php?p=1&type=19&dest=124
кто был и в Устюге и в Белоруссии, говорят, что устюжский ДМ величественнее.

----------


## yakudza

Не пропустите!!! 12-14 октября - Дни Европы в Калуге!
Программа фестиваля на официальном сайте: http://kaluga.eur.ru/program/

Мы планируем посетить одну из пеших экскурсий (бесплатно), а также гастрономическое шоу в ресторане "Квань" (150 р.)
Уверена, там ещё фильмы достойные будут показывать! И вообще интересно!!!

----------


## yakudza

11 ноября концерт фольклорного танцевального коллектива "Березка".
мечтаю сходить хоть в этом году))

----------


## Амина

Я бы съездила, но перед НГ я точно не смогу, у меня самая горячая пора...

----------


## kiara

*Мы хотим на поезде*.Хватит с нас уже в этом году поездки на машине на море)))))
Дорога,конечно,отдельно-там уже что выбираете сами из билетов.
Я на след.неделе все узнавать буду. Очень мне хочется в Устюг, сама просто как ребенок - мечтаюююююю!!
Может мы и на сам НГ поедем, но сильно заранее - точно не. Настроение праздничное уже не то будет)

----------


## polya

мы тоже за 99%. Оксан, вы насколько хотите - одну или две ночи? Мы тоже на поезде и нам все равно когда. Но все же лучше в декабре, а не в январе. В январе, имхо. слишком много "под шофе" народа будет везде, беееееееееееее

----------


## kiara

Мы хотели бы дня 3-4 там провести. Все узнаю, напишу.

----------


## kiara

*25 октября 20:00 Alizbar & Ann'Sannat (Венгрия,кельтская арфа) и Кристиан Амин Варконий (Австрия, ханг) в клубе чайной культуры "Чаку"!
участие: предварительно - 400 р, в день концерта - 500 р.
*_Лунная мелодия для арфы и ханга_

Лунные мелодии для кельтской арфы, ханга, виолончели, гитары, мандолины, всевозможных флейт и дудочек, металлофона, сансулы, хомуса и других редких инструментов.
Концерт для луны, о луне и от «лунных обитателей».
Ожидается приземление «летающей тарелки» в виде ханга (инструмента 21 века, Amin Varkonyi, Австрия), а так же «космического лайнера» из Белоруссии (Инны Молокович гр. Dzivasil).
Каждый раз, когда Элизбар с друзьями приезжает в наш город, в нем поселяется сказка.
И каждый раз она – новая, чистая, как глоток воды из горного ручья. Залы набиты битком, но зрители рады терпеть неудобства, смотреть и слушать стоя. Потому что творчество и музыка Элизбара это, как говорят журналисты, «феномен». Мы же называем это словом «чудо». Не чудо ли, если музыка льется прямо из души, из самого сердца, если каждый зритель становится соучастником, сотворцом сказки?! Может быть, именно поэтому она так и притягательна, музыка Alizbar & Ann'Sannat!
Ведь она ни на что не похожа. Потому что пронизана сказочными образами эльфийских сказаний и кельтских легенд. Кельтская арфа приподымает завесу в мир, который жив теперь лишь в сказках и звуках музыки.
Уникальность группы Alizbar & Ann'Sannat еще и в том, что на концерты он привозит друзей-музыкантов из других городов и стран.
Но часто до самого последнего момента бывает неизвестно, в каком составе будет выступать коллектив. Однако за свое неведение и ожидание зрители всегда бывают награждены!
На этот раз сказка обещает быть поистине космической и волшебной. Когда слушаешь игру на кельтской арфе или на ханге, теряешь ощущение реальности, все земные законы перестают действовать, и ты, отталкиваясь от бренной земли, мгновенно оказываешься на луне или на какой-нибудь планете, внимая удивительной, завораживающей музыке.
А уж кельтская арфа и ханг - это сочетание фантастической красоты и гармонии.
Именно так и только так играют на луне!

Сайт «Alizbar & Ann’Sannat»
www.alizbar-harp.com

Я буду непременно! Я страшно истосковалась по этой сказочной Музыке, по этому удивительному Волшебнику!
А 24 октября будет концерт в Доме Музыки еще. Хочу побывать дважды) Элизбарар много не бывает)))
*Други мои, айда в ЧаКу вместе!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## yakudza

я пойду в среду!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Семинар Елены Макаровой в Питере 16-17 марта. Я очень хочу. Есть еще такие? Это прям на мой др =)) Оксан, ты как?
http://forum.mykanon.com/viewtopic.php?f=1472&t=10974

----------


## kiara

Олесик, я пока пас....Эту поездку в Питер надо переварить))))) Много приключений было)
А если серьезно, просто боюсь загадывать, у нас в январе открытие нового сада, там масштабы ого-го....Не знаю, вряд ли оставлю без присмотра хозяйство..

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики!
В краеведческом музее великолепная выставка бабочек и животных! Почему великолепная - потому что Катя наша (мама Ксени) сегодня мне взахлеб рассказывала - КАК же там чудесно, особенно какие аккуратные и чуткие смотритили там. Как с животными обращаются - заботливо, нежно. Всех дают деткам приласкать, подержать, все рассказывают-показывают.
Сейчас там немного бабочек, ждут вылупления из куколок. Но зато и народу чуть и можно активно с животными общаться!
Выставка до середины апреля.

----------


## yakudza

эх, как же мы на животных не попали-то?)) за последний месяц дважды в музее были (и, кстати, в восторге от основной экспозиции)
пойти что ли ещё на выставку?

----------


## Kusya

Дорогие друзья! 
Во время школьных каникул творческая мастерская Серёна приглашает посетить мастер-классы:
25 марта, понедельник, 11.00 - Декупаж, 14.30 - Картина из шерсти,
26 марта, вторник,11.00 - Декоративный фетр, 14.30 - Валяние, брелок игрушка,
27 марта, среда, 11.00 - Гелиевые свечи, 14.30 -Лепка из полимерной глины,
28 марта, четверг, 11.00 - Декоративный фетр, 14.30 - Лепка из полимерной глины,
29 марта, пятница, 11.00-Декупаж, 14.30- Валяние, браслет роллы,
30 марта, суббота - 11.00 - Декоративный фетр, 14,30 - Валяние, бусы из шариков,
31 марта, воскресенье - 11.00 - Валяние, игрушка из шерсти, 14.30 - Лепка из полимерной глины,
Продолжительность МК 2,5 - 3 часа. Стоимость - 250 руб. Все материалы предоставляются. Запись обязательна. 
Мыловарение для школьников как обычно - понедельник, вторник, пятница - с 16.00!
Приходите! Вас ждут творческая атмосфера и хорошее настроение!

Адрес: г. Калуга, ул. Ленина, д. 73, 4 этаж, офис 53
Телефоны: 57-46-11, 8-910-516-86-14

----------


## kazangi

> Девочки и мальчики!
> В краеведческом музее великолепная выставка бабочек и животных! Почему великолепная - потому что Катя наша (мама Ксени) сегодня мне взахлеб рассказывала - КАК же там чудесно, особенно какие аккуратные и чуткие смотритили там. Как с животными обращаются - заботливо, нежно. Всех дают деткам приласкать, подержать, все рассказывают-показывают.
> Сейчас там немного бабочек, ждут вылупления из куколок. Но зато и народу чуть и можно активно с животными общаться!
> Выставка до середины апреля.


 Оксан, спасибо за наводку, мы сходили сегодня! Девочки, выставка чудесная, нам очень понравилось! Она не просто приходишь и смотришь, а прям экскурсия, подробно рассказывают про зверей, по очереди достают их, дают в руки, разрешают гладить даже самым маленьким, Улька всех-всех подержала, кроме таракана, скорпиона и паука, ну это понятно))) у морской свинки сегодня родились 2 малыша! а Вася с дегу, они чрезвычайно общительные, папа наш такого даже домой захотел. В общем рекомендую очень-очень!

----------


## polya

И мы были, но нам как-то не очень. Может, потому что постоянно ходим на такие выстави, а может потому что народу много - каникулы... Живности маловато - меньше, чем всегда (всего три змеи, обезьян нет, черепах - один вид, пау - один вид, скорпион тоже и т.д) бабочки все мелкие - в том году таких крупных привозили- огромных просто... Порадовали тольо свинки - застали роды)

----------


## kiara

А мы уже дважды))))) И нам оба раза ооочень)
Ку всех передержал от мала до велика) никого не испугался, чего не сказать о маме))
Молодцы ребята - ну как с душой все рассказывают)
* там много кто по второму разу приходит)) Сейчас каникулы закончатся и народу будет поменьше, вообще отлично станет) мы еще пойдем-Ку хочет снова)

----------


## polya

Созрел отзыв о выставке "Экзотических бабочек", которая сейчас проходит в КМ. Их много до этого приезжало. И всегда мы ходили. И не по одному разу. Дети мои любят, подолгу смотрят и слушают. Речь пойдет о конкретной ЭТОЙ выставке. 
Так вот, пришли сегодня. Заплатили 700 руб (2 взр по 200 и 2 детских по 150) Зашли. Павильон маленький, только бабочки на сетке, других животных нет. Главная там типа "экскурсовод" женщина, которая ничего не рассказывает, а только следит за порядкам и для порядку "гавкает" на детей. Так вот. Постояли мы там меньше 10 минут, по рассматривали - бабочки все по сетке сидят, хочется же подождать, увидеть, как полетит, да и детям интересно - и НАС ПОПРОСИЛИ НА ВЫХОД. Ну всех, кто там был. Типа следующие пришли, народу много, а места мало. На возрожения моего мужа, что мы еще посмотреть хотим - последовал ответ " А вы уже все посмотрели и вообще у нас ЭКСКУРССИЯ такая и она закончилась" На слова, что экскурсии никакой и не было, а дети хотят посмотреть, начала тетка огрызаться... 
Честно - так противно стало... 
Короче, я потом сходила в главное здание и высказала свои претензии, что выгонять они права не имеют и вообще. Там конечно поохала-повздохали, даже пошли вроде с ней разбираться (со словами: "Совсем с ума посходили, много на себя берут")... Впервые с таким столкнулась. 

Резюме: смотреть там объективно нечего, лучше на эти деньги фруктов купить. Кто не ходил - не советую. Лучше подождать следующей.

----------


## kiara

Вот,блин!
А мы хотели после праздников зайти. Не пойдем тогда. 
Какие были душевные ребята в прошлый раз,как все классно рассказывали-показывали! 
И надо же,как в этот-10 минут за 700 рэ это слишком,да еще и обгавкают в нагрузку!
Спасибо,Катя,что предупредили! А то мой муж тоже бы молчать не стал!

----------


## polya

Оксан, это какая-то новая выставка. До этого всегда приезжал контактный зоопарк или бабочки+контактный заопарк. И обезъяны еще отдельно. Мы и шли, думали там и бабочки, и еще живность. А там реально 10-12м2 отгорожено сеткой и одни бабочки на тухлых апельсинах+один инкубатор с куколками. И все. Реально даже и без такого хамского отношения и отсутствия интересного рассказа, делать там нечего.

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо огромное за отзыв! мы, к сожалению, ни разу не были, а тут прям очень хотели сходить! Жаль, что так недружелюбно всё...

----------


## yakudza

В рамках праздничной программы, посвященной Дню Города в калужском Доме Музыки открывается выставка "Радуга Камня" из собрания Минералогического музея им. А.Е. Ферсмана, РАН. У зрителей будет возможность познакомиться с уникальной коллекцией камней и минералов, а также арт-объектов из полудрагоценных камней. Выставка открыта для посетителей с 27 августа по 21 сентября. 30 августа - в день Города - вход свободный!

----------


## yakudza

Очень рекомендую посетить эту выставку вместе с детьми. Поверьте, им будет очень интересно! Воспоминания о красивых творениях природы останутся в детских впечатлениях на долгие годы!

В прошлом году мы с Викторией посетили сам Музей в Москве, и нам там очень понравилось (у меня на странице в Одноклассниках есть альбом с той поездки). Нам повезло - для нас была организована чудесная интерактивная экскурсия, потому что об этих экспонатах я сама рассказать могу мало, а вот сотрудник музея - конечно совсем другое дело.

----------

